# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  Waffles vs Pancakes?

## Total Eclipse

I wanted to get some light-hearted debate... However, I take my Waffle love very seriously. And will conclude that Waffles, are indeed the best of the two?  :Tongue:  Anyone agree? Disagree?

----------


## Total Eclipse



----------


## Otherside

You have no idea how disappointing pancakes and waffles are in the UK. I mean, we have this flat monstrosity, and you have those gorgeous, fluffy cakes that come with fruit. 



We do tea better than you guys in the US, but honestly you guys will always do pancakes and waffles.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> You have no idea how disappointing pancakes and waffles are in the UK. I mean, we have this flat monstrosity, and you have those gorgeous, fluffy cakes that come with fruit. 
> 
> 
> 
> We do tea better than you guys in the US, but honestly you guys will always do pancakes and waffles.



I'll bring the Waffles, and fresh maple syrup and you bring the tea? Mmmm. Tea and waffles. (Not tea and toast.. yucky!! :b )

----------


## Otherside

> I'll bring the Waffles, and fresh maple syrup and you bring the tea? Mmmm. Tea and waffles. (Not tea and toast.. yucky!! :b )



Perfect!  ::):

----------


## Lunaire

> I'll bring the Waffles, and fresh maple syrup and you bring the tea? Mmmm. Tea and waffles. (Not tea and toast.. yucky!! :b )



Hey!!..... What's wrong with toast? 

Beans on toast is awesome!  :Guitarist3:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Hey!!..... What's wrong with toast? 
> 
> Beans on toast is awesome!



Plain beans.. or like bbq beans?

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Perfect!



What type of Tea does Otherside Make?

Also, the most imporant question of all... blueberry waffles, or chocolate chip waffles.

----------


## Lunaire

> Plain beans.. or like bbq beans?



Baked beans or refried beans!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Baked beans or refried beans!



Baked beans// seasoned beans I can see... refried beans... REALLY? 

Yuck.  :dazed:

----------


## Otherside

> What type of Tea does Otherside Make?
> 
> Also, the most imporant question of all... blueberry waffles, or chocolate chip waffles.



Usually breakfast tea or Earl Grey. 

I also have a selection of herbal teas. Camomile is nice before bed. There's also rosehip...dunno what that does to be honest, I just like the taste.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Usually breakfast tea or Earl Grey. 
> 
> I also have a selection of herbal teas. Camomile is nice before bed. There's also rosehip...dunno what that does to be honest, I just like the taste.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Rosehip is a herb that my specialist brought up to me earlier this month. For some, it can help with Autoimmune issues, and reduce pain with information in such things like RA. Some find it helpful for stress-related headaches.

Do you like Jasmine tea at all?

----------


## Otherside

> Rosehip is a herb that my specialist brought up to me earlier this month. For some, it can help with Autoimmune issues, and reduce pain with information in such things like RA. Some find it helpful for stress-related headaches.
> 
> Do you like Jasmine tea at all?



Yeah I like it. I don't drink it much though. 

Huh didn't know that about rosehip. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Yeah I like it. I don't drink it much though. 
> 
> Huh didn't know that about rosehip. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Some people take the aroma therapy and oil it and they say it helps relax PMS related things. Although, it has mild blood thinning affects, so I wouldn't want to drink it during that time xD

----------


## L

I had the most amazing waffle in France once - was the only time!! Pancakes are okay, my boyfriend like to make them and I like to eat them

----------


## Otherside

French Crepes are pretty damn awesome. Always make sure to get one whenever I drive down there. 
You can have them savoury too, they're really nice. Had one last with cheese and spinach in it. Gorgeous

----------


## Total Eclipse

I loooove French Crepes. So, were agreeing... Waffle are better????

----------


## Lunaire

Waffles are crunchy.... but I'm going to have to throw my vote towards pancakes!

Ive had homemade pancakes but I've never had a homemade waffle, so maybe when that day comes my opinion will change.  :XD:

----------


## Total Eclipse

I think this needs picture war to back up your claim Lunaire.

----------


## lethargic nomad

Don't waffles have to be bought frozen?  While pancakes can be made with dry powder mixture at home.  I don't think I'd ever eat so much waffles that it would be worthwhile to buy a waffle pan or whatever it's called.

I've been experimenting with making french toast.  Still working on my ratios of milk, eggs, cinnamon, nutmeg, brown sugar, etc.  Never getting cheapo syrup again.  I mean it's edible but sort of sickening after too much.  Only going to get real maple syrup next time, once I finish my current bottle.  *HUGE* price difference though.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Don't waffles have to be bought frozen?  While pancakes can be made with dry powder mixture at home.  I don't think I'd ever eat so much waffles that it would be worthwhile to buy a waffle pan or whatever it's called.
> 
> I've been experimenting with making french toast.  Still working on my ratios of milk, eggs, cinnamon, nutmeg, brown sugar, etc.  Never getting cheapo syrup again.  I mean it's edible but sort of sickening after too much.  Only going to get real maple syrup next time, once I finish my current bottle.  *HUGE* price difference though.



Waffles do not have to be bought frozen!!!!! Every household should own one of these~

----------


## Koalafan

> Waffles do not have to be bought frozen!!!!! Every household should own one of these~



Waffles!!!  :hearts:   ::blush::

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Waffles!!!



They are so amazing >^_^<

----------


## Cuchculan

Attachment 3482

Used to live on these things. Can be done using a toaster. Put whatever you want on them too. No mess to clean up.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Both as long as someone else fixes them lol because I am a horrible cook!!

----------


## Cuchculan

You are not real food unless somebody has made a song about you. Pancakes win. God bless Jack Johnson and Banana pancakes.

----------

